# Redrock Miniature Horse Farm - Dream - maiden appaloosa mare *FOALED* 5/16 *New picture 7/23*



## Becky (Apr 13, 2013)

As many of you know, I breed pinto patterned miniature horses, but the opportunity came along to purchase this pretty, silver dapple appaloosa mare and I couldn't resist!

Indian Dreams New Moon is a 32" AMHA Jr Champion Mare and AMHA Central Regional Champion Solid Color Mare (before her spots started to show!) Dream now has increasing mottling and snowflakes starting to develop on her body.

I brought Dream home on March 30 and detected the slightest hint of udder that day at 284 days gestation.

Within 2 days, she had substantial udder development which concerned me that far before 300 days gestation. So, I decided to start her on Regumate and SMZ's to see if I could slow her down.

Udder pics in the next post.


----------



## Becky (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is her udder at day 291.


----------



## Becky (Apr 13, 2013)

And here is Dream's udder yesterday at day 296. She is progressing, but not too rapidly at this point. The medication seems to have slowed her down. It appears that she will at least make 300 days and beyond.











I will take more pictures and post as she makes noticeable changes. Dream is bred to a leopard appy, so I am hopefully for a baby with lots of spots!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Becky and Welcome to the Nutty Nursery



WoW Dream is just gorgeous and I can't wait to see this little spotty baby



I am looking forward to some body pics too


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2013)

This thead was started over an hour ago, and Diane hasn't seen the spot alert!

Can't wait to the foal Becky, lovely mare; good luck.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 13, 2013)

Chanda, I think Diane maybe at work where her possible 'glimpses' at a computer are pretty limited!!

Hi Becky and welcome to the Nutty Nursery. Lovely mare you have there, I'm sure she's going to give you a beautiful baby - with spots too hopefully! Are the folks you got her from absolutely sure of her dates - as I'm sure you know, many mares will still stand for a stallion even when already pregnant. Did you by any chance have her scanned before starting the regumate just in case they had her dates wrong?

Looking forward to more pics of her, she certainly a very lovely lady.


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Becky - LOVELY mare - is she on Mare Stare? Just as easy to watch 2 as one. Our maiden is also due soon and on MS. As a pinto "purist" I will try to refrain from any comments about her "other kind of spots" LOL!

Anna, mares can foal while still on Regumate so that should not be an issue if the dates are wrong.


----------



## Becky (Apr 13, 2013)

Anna, very good point you brought up. Dream was actually bred through two cycles. However, the vet ultrasound dates last summer coincided with the second set of breeding dates, so I can only assume she is the gestation length I have posted.

As Mary pointed out, Regumate won't keep her from foaling at a normal time frame or developing a full udder even if the dates are wrong. I will continue on with it until she foals even if she happens to be further along than the information I have.

Mary, Dream isn't online, unfortunately. My camera system it too old to go online. Have tried and failed many times. It simply won't work! So, everybody will have to enjoy her progress through pictures and updates. At 4 yrs of age and heavy in foal, she definitely doesn't have her girlish figure she had at two when the picture above was taken!

I will take some body shots of her this weekend and post.


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> Chanda, I think Diane maybe at work where her possible 'glimpses' at a computer are pretty limited!!


I know, but she seems ot have "spots radar", so still surprising...


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 13, 2013)

welcome Becky what a beauty ..anxious to see this foal


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gorgeous, I am looking forward to seeing the foal it should be beautiful.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 13, 2013)

Welcome to the world of *appaloosas! *Your mare is *beautiful, *and I'll be looking forward to seeing pictures of her progress............and her *spotted foal! *LOL My mares aren't 'on line' either. I need to get some pictures posted of them. I have three mares due, all bred to our appy stallion, and all three just at, or past their 300-day mark.


----------



## Becky (Apr 14, 2013)

Dream didn't make any major changes last night. Her udder had gone down yesterday during the day. Maybe caused by moving her to a different paddock. Closer to the barn. Udder came back up some overnight.

I will take some body shots of her today.


----------



## Becky (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are some new pictures of Dream from today. One side shot and a couple more udder pics.
















I obviously need a steadier hand when taking pics from underneath! LOL


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

SPOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been away all weekend with NO computer access, and was SOOOOO upset about missing things here, but I never expected to have a new appaloosa join our little Nursery!! GREAT!!!

I don't think you should be too concerned about the udder development at 284 days. Starting her udder and getting it full can take several weeks, so I think she was well within the "margin" of a safe delivery time. My earliest foal was at 297 days, but I know someone here had one at like 287 days, and had no problems. But the regumate won't hurt her, but it won't stop her foaling at her "appointed" time!

Looking forward to seeing more and more of her -- especially the spots!!!!!

Can you say who the sire is? I'm wondering what we can expect -- so I wanted to look up HIS sire and dam to see what patterning genes he might be carrying!

Can't wait!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 14, 2013)

I wish my maiden mare's udder looked like that. Dancer is at 321 days and you have to stand on your head to see any udder development, although it does feel pretty firm. She can take as long as she wants, as long as everything goes well. .


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Mary and Becky for explaining the Regumate thing - never having used it, and only having read about it, I was a little concerned as to the effect it would have if given at the 'wrong' time. Glad to hear that it doesn't cause any problems.

Love the pictures - she's such a pretty girl.


----------



## lexischase (Apr 14, 2013)

Beautiful mare, very excited to see what she produces!


----------



## Becky (Apr 14, 2013)

Mary, keep a close watch on your mare. I've been fooled by maidens in the past that didn't have what most would consider a normal udder. It can be small and even stay in two halves, but if it starts to get firm, they can and will foal.

Anna, Regumate won't cause any problem using it even if not actually needed. The mares will carry to term and develop an udder normally while on it. I expect some mares to start a little udder development around day 280, but in Dreams' case she went from just a hint, to almost half a bag in two days. That was too fast for my liking, hence the decision to put her on Regumate and give her a round of SMZ's. If it's Placentitis, you can't take the 'wait and see' approach. Any abnormal udder development can be cause for concern and without knowing whether it's truly abnormal or not, I'd rather start treatment, than come out and find an aborted baby.

Dream is progressing quite normally to me, at this point. Although, I don't think she is going to go a lot past 300 days.

Diane, the sire is 4 Zs Midnight Galaxy, a chestnut leopard appaloosa. He has sired nearly 100% colored foals. I've put in a request for a blanket or leopard silver or black filly.





But, I will take whatever I get as long as it's alive and healthy!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Becky - That is exactly why the Auntie's on this board have been so valuable. They have been helping us watch so we can get some sleep. She is also wearing an Equipage that was going off constantly for several nights because she was lying flat out, but that stopped abruptly 2 nights ago. No one saw her flat out so I don't think the alarm is the issue. She has been rubbing her butt a lot today too. Watcher's welcome - see the cam link thread for cam & IPad links. Love the IPad link because that is set up right next to the bed so I don't even have to get up to see what is going on!


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, only 1 solid bay and 1 black pinto out of 12 foals -- some out of solid dams ! LOVE when they throw those spots!!!!


----------



## Becky (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep, Diane, Galaxy has a pretty good record for throwing color. He's already sired a black, blanket colt this year.






Mary, I have your cam up and will watch it as much as I can. The not laying down flat out is a good sign she's getting close. Such a pretty mare! Can't wait to see her foal!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 15, 2013)

My mare isn't online either. I gave up trying. She also went from no udder to a lot of udder in two days, but that was over a month ago and she's hardly developed any more. However your mare has got a great udder going! She's beautiful! I really look forward to seeing that baby!


----------



## Becky (Apr 16, 2013)

No big changes in Dream yesterday or today so far. I'll update as she does something interesting.


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2013)

That's okay....we'll be here waiting!!


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2013)

An update today. Dream has a little more udder development this morning. First time noticeable in several days. I will take my camera to the barn and take some new udder pics before I turn her out.


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's Dream today at 303 days gestation. These pics don't look a lot different than the last ones, but I can feel more filling today.











I'd really like for her to foal before I leave for a horse show a week from today! I told her she could progress now.


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

Hopefully she'll follow your orders! All looking really good!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 19, 2013)

WOW! She has a LOT more udder than my mare for only 303 days! My girl is a maiden as well and she's at 330 days. What can I say, I have "Udder" envy!


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2013)

Diane, I've given her a pep talk. Since she's past 300 days now, it's ok to start really progressing!

Viola, you just never know what any given mare is going to do. Some go early and some go late and some go anywhere in between. I wish I had the magic to predict when mares would foal. I could make a fortune!


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

Couldn't we ALL !!!!!!

But some just surprise us, while others move ahead steadily and we can "predict" a bit better. You just never know! The one thing we DO KNOW -- is that maidens DON'T follow the rules at ALL !


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

How is she doing today Becky?


----------



## Becky (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Busy last week getting horses ready for a show over the weekend and doing the same this week heading to another show.

Dream is still on hold. I thought she was getting pretty serious this past Thursday night as her udder tightened up some during the day and when I checked her milk, it was thick and sticky. So I put the Equipage on her and she beeped all night. Ugh. I was leaving Friday, so I took her to Charlotte's to watch while I was gone, Her udder went down during that time and was smaller last night when I picked her up. So, now, she is still waiting.

Has anybody used a refractometer to check colostrum quality? I tested Dream today and she is testing 24% which is in the good range. I'm thinking she shouldn't be too far off. Would like to hear any body elses results and how long til foaling and in what range.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 29, 2013)

Refractometer? Never heard of it... Anyone else?


----------



## Becky (Apr 29, 2013)

Oops. Sorry. Here is a link to the Equine Colostrum Refractometer like I have. It tests colostrum quality. http://www.arssales.com/refractometer.html


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 29, 2013)

Becky, I have a refractometer and have used it some. But usually by the time my test strips test 'ready,' the colostrum is way up there. Sorry not much help. I might try using it on my maiden and see what kind of time frame it ends up. She has a small udder, and it was a bit sticky tonight.

Glad you posted. I was wondering how Dream was doing.


----------



## Becky (Apr 29, 2013)

Glad to hear somebody else uses one occasionally. I virtually never use this, but just curious what Dream would test. I don't use test strips as I can usually tell when a mare is close to foaling by milk thickness and stickiness, but when a mare feels that way for a number of days, it makes you wonder what's going on!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't ever used a Refractometer but I know Heather and a few others do, one of her mares this year was testing ready on it for ages and ages so I don't think I will ever bother trying it.

Can we have some uder and hooha pics please


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

I've never used one -- guess it was to "high tech" back when I started. But the last couple of years I used the Foal Time strips and found them extremely "on task" for what they were designed for. And I like that only 1 drop of milk gives an adequate reading -- so I tore the strips into 3rds or 4ths. It will be interesting to see how it works though if someone can keep records and share.


----------



## Becky (May 1, 2013)

Here is Dream today at 315 days. From this morning. As of tonight, there is starting to be some firmness to both sides of her udder.


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)

Looking good and I can't wait!!


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2013)

progressing wonderfully


----------



## Becky (May 2, 2013)

Dream has a pretty full udder this morning, but it's not tight yet. She will be inside today as the weather is nasty. Cold, raining and SNOW in part of the state! I can't believe this weather!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 2, 2013)

Sure looks like a nice udder for a maiden! My maiden still needs to fill hers out. Maybe Dream will foal since the storms are coming. This weather is unbelieveable!!


----------



## Becky (May 2, 2013)

This weather is terrible for this time of year and I'm heading to KS tomorrow morning for a horse show. I will once again drop Dream off at Charlotte's for the weekend. Moving these late term mares around seems to delay their foaling. I don't like doing that, but I really don't have a choice. I just hope the weather improves!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 2, 2013)

Hello

Becky you have a very pretty mare. I hope you get lots of spots !!

Carole


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2013)

Hi Carole and welcome to the Nutty Nursery



Is your girl Trixie pregnant? If she is please start a thread and join in the fun, we would love to have you





Becky Good luck at the show this weekend, I hope Dream waits for you


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2013)

Hi Carole and welcome! I think you have sensibly moved your mare from the main forum to here and we are so pleased to have you join us. As Renee says, please start a thread for Trixie and ask for help with posting pictures,its not difficult and someone will tell you how to do it.





Becky, far better to have a mare where it can be watched closely than to leave it unattended for any length of time!! Good luck at the show!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 3, 2013)

Hello

Hope all goes well. Its so scarey with a maiden mare.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2013)

Carole, go back to the main list at the beginning of this forum and click on "Make a new topic", then start your own topic called something like Trixie and Carole, so we know who you are. Then we can tell you how to post your pictures - it really is very straightforward and you can practice in your own thread.





Becky, again good luck at the show - hope that weather improves for you!!


----------



## Becky (May 6, 2013)

Back from the show and it was a good one. Sr Champion Mare under all 4 judges and Jr Champion Gelding under all 4 judges. Plus a Reserve Champion Sr Mare with another mare. Multiple wins in Multi Color Mares. Plus many other 1sts & 2nds. It was a good show!

Dream - dropped her off at Charlotte's Friday morning and picked her up on my way home last night. While at Charlotte's her udder disappeared! Her body is looking close to foaling though. I sure hope her udder comes back starting today! Dream is 320 days today. I will take pictures and post later this morning.


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

Can't wait for the pictures!!

And a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS on your successes at the show! We need a few show pictures, too!!!


----------



## Becky (May 6, 2013)

Diane, believe it or not, I don't have any pictures from the show! The horses I'm showing this year are awesome and I hope to have some pictures of them soon. My clients have been very good to me.






Come on Dream!!


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

Okay, 
we'll wait for pictures. Grrrr

This is my grandson Josh, and I think he does the pouting and Grrrrr the best!! I use to send people that picture to say it was his face when he found out he was getting a little sister.....

BUT, this is how he really feels about his little sister.....




I just had to see SOME pictures!! LOL


----------



## Becky (May 6, 2013)

Cute pictures!!! Love the pouting one!


----------



## atotton (May 6, 2013)

Priceless!!!! Too cute.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2013)

Diane just adorable 



Becky many congrats on your successful weekend 

 Lets hope that Dream settles down now and starts


----------



## palsminihorses (May 6, 2013)

Becky, *CONGRATULATIONS *on an awesome show! I'll be looking forward to some pictures of your show string. Dream is just one day behind my maiden mare. Getting anxious!

Diane, your grandkids are adorable!!


----------



## targetsmom (May 6, 2013)

Becky- Congrats on your great show! Hope Dream gets with the program and has a safe foaling - soon.

Diane - pics are adorable.


----------



## AnnaC (May 6, 2013)

Well done Becky, what fabulous show results!!






Diane, those pictures are just brilliant!!


----------



## Becky (May 7, 2013)

Just when I think Dream is progressing quickly towards foaling, she goes in reverse. Yesterday, her udder increased in size during the day and was 'interesting' by night. I'm thinking maybe another day or two.

This morning, her udder had gone down and has stayed that way during the day. Sigh...... She will foal sometime......


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

YES SHE WILL -- that's a given! This is the hardest time -- but come on, little momma! I want to see SPOTS!!!!!!


----------



## Becky (May 7, 2013)

Me too, Diane! The sooner, the better. Dream is 321 days today, so she's plenty far along to foal a nice, full term baby.


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

DON'T let her talk to ANY mares around here this year! MY GOODNESS -- never seen such a year of carrying babies!


----------



## Becky (May 10, 2013)

Dream has more udder this morning than she's had. I'm hopeful she won't go in reverse now. I'll take pictures and post later.


----------



## little lady (May 10, 2013)

Looking forward to pics.


----------



## targetsmom (May 10, 2013)

The length that mares are carrying their foals this year would put 321 days at the very early end I think!!! We never had to wait this long, but then we never had a year without vet intervention before this. Steady forward progress is good....


----------



## Becky (May 10, 2013)

Dream is 324 days today and looking promising tonight. I forgot to take my camera to the barn today, but Dream's udder is starting to firm up. She's been doing some butt rubbing yesterday and today, which she hasn't done previously and I never saw her standing around napping today outside which is different for her.

I went ahead and put hay down over her shavings tonight (wishful thinking!) and will likely sleep in clothes. Just in case.


----------



## targetsmom (May 10, 2013)

I sure hope you don't end up sleeping in your clothes as many nights as I did LOL!!! Of course the result was worth it, but it is nice to not have to sleep that way now, with pager in my hand and my glasses on so I could see the IPad by the bed.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 10, 2013)

I'll be checking in the morning for a foaling announcement Becky! Sending prayers for a safe foaling.





My Katiebug doesn't seem that close, but she's wearing her Equipage at nights now.....just in case she tries to fool me. LOL


----------



## Becky (May 10, 2013)

You should see the little table by my bed. The top is covered with a clock, the pager, my glasses, my cell phone and the tv remote. It all barely fits! And when the pager goes off at night and I'm trying to find it without knocking everything off, it's pretty entertaining!


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Praying for a safe foaling!! Can't wait to see those SPOTS!!!


----------



## Becky (May 11, 2013)

Still waiting. Dream didn't set the pager off last night, so that is a good sign. I'll be going out to feed shortly and hope to have more interesting news to report.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Can't wait!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 11, 2013)

Becky said:


> You should see the little table by my bed. The top is covered with a clock, the pager, my glasses, my cell phone and the tv remote. It all barely fits! And when the pager goes off at night and I'm trying to find it without knocking everything off, it's pretty entertaining!


My nightstand looks just like yours! LOL


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 11, 2013)

Hope we have spots before our eyes soon.

Carole


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

ME TOO!!!


----------



## Becky (May 11, 2013)

Here is Dreams' udder this morning at 325 days. I've seen udders like this tighten up and mares foal in 2 hours and others go 2 more days. Dream's udder is firmish; just need those nipples to fill and spread apart more.

Never mind. I'll try later. My pictures won't upload from Photobucket. Grrrr........


----------



## Becky (May 11, 2013)

Looks like the pictures are going to post now.

Only one picture will show up. Strange. But, you can get some idea.


----------



## targetsmom (May 11, 2013)

Becky - to save yourself some frustration, use the "More Reply Options" option next to the "Post" in the lower right corner when you post. Then you can just attach files right from your computer without going through Photobucket. You browse & click on the file you want, then you have to "attach this file" and you're done.

Hate to say, but Dancer's udder (maiden) stayed like this for days. But then, the end result (Jake) was WELL worth waiting for!


----------



## Becky (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, Mary. I'll try to remember that the next time I post pictures.

Oh yes, you never know what these mares are going to do. All we humans can do is wait!


----------



## Becky (May 11, 2013)

No foal coming tonight, I don't think. Dream's udder softened up late this afternoon. Not looking hopeful for tonight. Maybe tomorrow.......


----------



## Becky (May 13, 2013)

New udder pics of Dream this morning. I made these right after I put her outside. Her udder has evened up (even though the underneath picture looks uneven). Waiting for it to get tight and the nipples to fill out.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 13, 2013)

Looks like she's making good progress. My maiden mare's udder looks much the same. She's at 330 today. Geez, my other two mares both foaled at 319 days! Sigh


----------



## Becky (May 15, 2013)

Finally! Dream is looking very close to foaling. Her udder is full, hard and tight this morning. I also noticed she looks very slab sided from the rear. That's a change. Her milk is still thin and watery. I'm guessing she will wait until later today or tonight to foal. I hope. I'm leaving for a show on Friday morning and I don't have a plan for her this weekend. She needs to foal NOW!


----------



## Eagle (May 15, 2013)

Oh how exciting, lets hope it is a daytime baby




sending prayers


----------



## palsminihorses (May 15, 2013)

Ohhhh, getting exciting now!! And it seems that sometimes the maiden mares don't know that they are supposed to wait until the wee hours to foal! LOL So maybe you'll have a daytime foal.


----------



## Becky (May 15, 2013)

I just want Dream to foal before Friday morning! LOL Today would be really good, though, as I could get some sleep. She keeps the pager going almost constantly all night long. A live foal will be worth it,

We will be having some storms move in later today. Maybe the low pressure will get things going.


----------



## targetsmom (May 15, 2013)

Daytime foals are good, sleep is even better. Sure hope Dream cooperates for you.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 15, 2013)

Oh my , I can hardly wait. That stallion throws lots of color. He is very nice, this will be an awsome baby !!!!

I have to work this evening but as soon as I get home I will be popping this computer open to see if there has been any action.

Praying for a safe time for Dream.

Oh my I can hardly wait.

Carole


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

Hope to be reading an announcement soon for you! Come on little lady -- let's get this baby safely on the ground BEFORE the weekend!


----------



## Becky (May 15, 2013)

I wasn't too hopeful for tonight as Dreams' udder softened up a little later this afternoon. But, I just checked her again and it's hard and tight. Nipples spread far apart and pointing down. Couldn't get any milk this time. Unusual for her. Anything different can be a sign. She is yawning a lot.

I am hopeful again that it will be tonight. I'll be sleeping in clothes. You think that will jinx it??


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 15, 2013)

I sure hope the jink stays away tonite.


----------



## targetsmom (May 15, 2013)

Becky- I slept half dressed for over a month and the mares got even with me by both foaling in the day time. But you would take a Thursday day time foal, right?


----------



## mthowdy (May 15, 2013)

I'll keep my fingers crossed that tonight is the night!!

Mary did an awful lot of yawning before delivering Mayci.

Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Becky (May 15, 2013)

Mary, I will take ANY time before Friday morning!


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

Yawning -- a good sign. Sounds like everything is in place -- so praying for an uneventful foaling of a healthy little one!





Keep us posted!!


----------



## Becky (May 16, 2013)

Still waiting but everything looks ready to go. Dream has a full, tight udder, she only laid down twice last night (unusual for her!), her milk is starting to thicken a bit and change from clear to more yellow. She's outside today and is butt pressing a lot! Holding her tail up more than usual too.

An afternoon foal sure would be nice!


----------



## little lady (May 16, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2013)

Come on, lay down and push.


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 16, 2013)

Well...how is she doing now? Sounds like she is so close...come on mama!!!


----------



## Becky (May 16, 2013)

Still waiting. Dream's udder couldn't get any harder or tighter. She hasn't been acting too unusual this afternoon except for a lot of butt pressing and rubbing. I am going to feed early this evening and put her in her stall. So I can continue to pack and prepare for leaving for the horse show tomorrow. I wish Dream would foal early so I could get a full night's sleep, but I bet it's not going to happen!


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2013)

I am betting it is the quiet before the storm


----------



##  (May 16, 2013)

It certainly would be exactly what I would expect she'd do. Come on and GIVE !!


----------



## Becky (May 16, 2013)

It won't be long now......


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2013)

He's here! Ok, appy lovers, is this a snowcap or more? WOW! I was so surprised to see all this color! WooHoo!


----------



## Jade10 (May 17, 2013)

Congratulations, and such gorgeous colouring!! Cant wait for more pictures


----------



## Eagle (May 17, 2013)

Oh congratulations Becky, he is just stunning



I am so looking forward to dry pics and all the details.

Well done Dream


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2013)

Many congratulations!! Cant wait to see the dry pictures.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 17, 2013)

Congrats !!!! He is beautiful !!

Looks like a snowcap to me . Can't wait for dry pics.

Carole


----------



##  (May 17, 2013)

This is from the wet pictures, what I would call an ".....or more...." Not a snowcap, but a FEWSPOT!!!!! An appy breeders dream stallion!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Just a beauty -- and a 100% homozygous color/pattern producer!!! So, I think your program will have to do a bit of changing to accomodate this fantastic arrival!!!! SPOTS....YEAH!!!!!!! She cooked this one just PERFECTLY!!

/monthly_05_2013/post-155-0-25373500-1368766279_thumb.jpg


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I'm pretty excited about him. I just can't believe all the color! Talk about luck!

He was a tight squeeze and I called Viki Carson for backup. She lives across the street from me. Initial presentation was one upside down foot. I could feel the head and not the other foot. I was hopeful that he would turn over as Dream got up and down. He did. Finally found the other fool and the nose so I knew he was coming out the right direction. But, she was so tight it took both Viki and I pulling to get him out.

He was worth waiting for! And his first time mom loves him!


----------



## little lady (May 17, 2013)

Congrats on a healthy and colorful foal!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 17, 2013)

what a pretty boy, congratulations!!


----------



## targetsmom (May 17, 2013)

Congrats on the gorgeous colt and the timing!


----------



## CMC (May 17, 2013)

He is GORGEOUS!! Congratulations and welcome to the exciting world of appys!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 17, 2013)

Oh MY GOSH Becky!! He is gorgeous!! Geez, you have the best *beginner's luck *with your first appaloosa foal!! Some of us struggle for years to get that kind of color!! Big *Congratulations!! *I'll be looking forward to 'dry' pictures, but I know you are going to a horse show. So we'll wait............*not *patiently, but we'll wait! LOL


----------



## chandab (May 17, 2013)

Congrats! Pretty cute, can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 17, 2013)

Fewspot is probably more accurate. I can't wait for more pics. He is a beauty !!!

Looks like the spots might be a changin at Redrock. LOL


----------



## Watcheye (May 17, 2013)

He is something! - and he and I share a birthday!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 17, 2013)

Wonderful news, Dream's foal is HERE and soooooo gorgeous! I'm jealous with this guy. When the colt fairy came, he brought the best color along with him! Congratulations and good job getting him here safely!!!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 17, 2013)

Becky said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm pretty excited about him. I just can't believe all the color! Talk about luck!
> 
> He was a tight squeeze and I called Viki Carson for backup. She lives across the street from me. Initial presentation was one upside down foot. I could feel the head and not the other foot. I was hopeful that he would turn over as Dream got up and down. He did. Finally found the other fool and the nose so I knew he was coming out the right direction. But, she was so tight it took both Viki and I pulling to get him out.
> 
> He was worth waiting for! And his first time mom loves him!


On our way to Missouri in a few months, we're going through Oklahoma City... We'll stop and pick him up since I'm sure you have no desire to keep him... right? right? RIGHT???? Gorgeous boy and I WANT a fewspot Appy studling to add to our color line up... DROOOOOOOL!

Kari


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 17, 2013)

What a fabulous little guy. anxious for dry pics


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 17, 2013)

Wowser, Becky! You're making all us appy breeders jealous! I've been at this for 15 years without getting one like that, and you get him on your first try!




Congratulations on a fantastic foal! BTW, good save! I think I see more spots in your future! It's easy to get hooked on appy spots!


----------



##  (May 18, 2013)

Ridgerunner said:


> Wowser, Becky! You're making all us appy breeders jealous! I've been at this for 15 years without getting one like that, and you get him on your first try!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a fantastic foal! BTW, good save! I think I see more spots in your future! It's easy to get hooked on appy spots!


BOY! Is that true. Just wait until he's clipped out and she's gotten a new horse without spending any money!! And WHAT HE WILL PRODUCE will knock your socks off!!


----------



## Becky (May 18, 2013)

Thanks so much everybody! I can't wait to get home from this show so I can see him again. I'll be sure to ta

ke lots of pictures and post.


----------



## lexischase (May 18, 2013)

Congratulations!! Looking forward to a bunch new photos


----------



##  (May 18, 2013)

ME TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 19, 2013)

Me three!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 19, 2013)

Me four!!!


----------



## Becky (May 21, 2013)

Finally! After a wild few days of weather, I can finally post pictures of Redrock Centaurus. He was so glad to be outside late this afternoon, he was hard to photograph as he ran almost continuously. I just love this colt! He has the prettiest head.


----------



## chandab (May 21, 2013)

He's so cute. Congrats! And, so glad to see you are ok after the storm.


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 21, 2013)

He's just stunning !! And I believe a few spot. WOW

Couldn't ask for much more .

Carole


----------



## Jade10 (May 21, 2013)

Oh wow he is adorable, Just love his colouring!!


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

Yes, definitely a fewspot -- and SIMPLY STUNNING are the only words that come to mind.

So, tell us Becky -- is there a change coming to your program.........?


----------



## Becky (May 21, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I was so hoping for an appaloosa foal with color and I got one! LOL

Diane, this colt could make me think about breeding a few appaloosas. We'll see!


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

Well, you couldn't start out with a more beautiful stallion for sure!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 21, 2013)

Oh I love him...I knew I would

so glad you came through the storm ok.

The destruction from it is so sad


----------



## Becky (May 21, 2013)

What is the difference between a fewspot and a snowcap? Somebody needs to educate me!


----------



## Becky (May 21, 2013)

Lori, I am so thankful the storm did not come my way, but so sad at all the devastation out there.


----------



## targetsmom (May 21, 2013)

Your colt is just lovely, but I don't know about the change from pinto spots to appy spots.....As a pinto purist (no app blood anywhere in our mini's pedigrees) I just can't imagine this switch....But it does sound like a good way to do it and I am sure Diane can help you!


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

Both the fewspot and a snowcap are 100% homozygous for the appaloosa patterning/colors. Having either of these is an appaloosa breeders dream. Many people think that having a leopard will give them spotted babies. Not so. Leopards by themselves (say bred to a solid mare) will only throw their appaloosa genes 50% of the time. But taking a fewspot or snowcap to a solid mare will give you an appaloosa 100% of the time.

Say you maintain your pinto only program -- then you choose to take a pinto mare (with no appaloosa in the pedigree) to your new fewspot boy. You wlll produce a pintaloosa -- who will have the appaloosa patterning/color. Sometimes you see that people will breed a pinto to a different pattern type of appaloosa. The resulting baby may not get the appaloosa genes, and may turn out to be a pinto visually or even a solid. But to a fewspot or snowcap the resulting foal WILL BE appaloosa both visually and genetically.

Here are a few examples of pintaloosas bred from different pinto mares with no appaloosa in their lineage crossed with the same near-fewspot sire. This is Lola Rey and Ferrari. Without their sire being a near few-spot (or even using a snowcap) all of these offspring may only have been visually pintos -- but daddy was homozygous so they were guaranteed to get the appaloosa genes regardless that their mother couldn't contribue any.

.





Here is a third pintaloosa whose sire was a leopard, but he was fortunate to have inherited the appaloosa genes -- but by no way was he guaranteed to have gotten them.




To me, the pintaloosas have a "flashy" look -- having both the tobiano patterning as well as the spots. But foremost for appaloosa breeders is to have a 100% homozygous horse -- no different than the wonderful results Mary just got with her two homozygous patterned foals. Luna and Jake are a pinto breeders dream -- just as this new boy of your is an appaloosa breeders dream.

Hope that helps explain things a bit. If you have no interest in appaloosas, I'm sure an appy breeder would be thrilled to "take him off your hands" !!


----------



## Becky (May 21, 2013)

Thanks, Diane. I'm not sure whether he'll stay or not, but either way, I'm going to enjoy watching him grow for awhile.


----------



## mthowdy (May 22, 2013)

Becky said:


> Thanks, Diane. I'm not sure whether he'll stay or not, but either way, I'm going to enjoy watching him grow for awhile.


You let me know when "awhile" is over



I would make a trip to the moon for a colt like that to add to my herd! And I'm serious, don't be shy about letting me know when he needs a new home


----------



## cassie (May 22, 2013)

wow Becky! he is stunning, no wonder you are thrilled! he could even make me think of getting an appy lol.

I am so glad you guys came through the storm ok, it sounded horrible!! been keeping track of the amazing effort over here from Australia and the devestation just seemed horrific. I am so very very glad you pulled through it ok.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 22, 2013)

Becky, I *LOVE *your little guy!! And no one can explain the appaloosa patterns better than Diane! LOL What is the base color of his sire? Or did the 'red' come from the mare? Have you measured his cannon bones? I'm just full of questions, aren't I.............wonder why?!! LOL He *does, *indeed have a *pretty head* and *big eye!! *


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

Mom a silver-black (silver dapple) and dad a chestnut leopard -- so the color came from dad!

I wonder if we'll be seeing "someone" cross some state lines?

An appaloosa breeders dream horse and a great out-cross !


----------



## Becky (May 22, 2013)

I will be doing some color testing on the colt. Find out if he carries silver, etc.

Pam, I haven't measured his canon bone, but I guesstimate he will mature around 32". His dam is 32" and his sire is 31.50" I believe. Centaurus looks to mature around that height range.


----------



## Eagle (May 22, 2013)

Ahhh there she is, my favorite girl Lola



Those pintaloosas sure are stunning.


----------



##  (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Renee. She was pretty special - and pure Falabella ! In her new home doing great!


----------



## AnnaC (May 22, 2013)

I'm so glad that you stayed safe during that horrific tornado Becky - and thanks for the new pictures of your absolutely stunning little man, such an exciting prospect, if not for you, then certainly for some other very lucky person.


----------



## Becky (May 27, 2013)

I'm liking this colt more everyday. He is nice, nice, nice! Even if he was solid color, he would be nice. I can't believe how lucky I got with my first appaloosa foal! He may be staying. I'd love to see him in the show ring next year.


----------



## cassie (May 27, 2013)

and we would love to see the pictures of him in the show ring next year!!!!  he is gorgeous!


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a few pics before that though


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Never2Mini (May 28, 2013)

Congrats on your gorgeous colt !


----------



## Becky (Jun 5, 2013)

A couple of updated pics of Redrock Centaurus at 3 weeks of age. I thought a few of you might like to see him.


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for the updated pictures Becky! He's really filling out nicely! And he looks like a little 'stinker'............or normal stud colt! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2013)

Eow Becky, that second pic is amazing. He is adorable


----------



## Deer Track Acres (Jun 6, 2013)

Thats one handsome fella !!!


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2013)

ONE GORGEOUS BOY!!!!!! He's coming along beautifully! Love that 2nd photo -- just says it all -- I'm a little stud!


----------



## Becky (Jul 23, 2013)

Centaurus is growing up beautifully! Professionally photographed about a week and a half ago, I thought everyone might like to see how he's coming along. Love this boy!


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2013)

He is absolutely STUNNING!!!! WOW!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 23, 2013)

Very, very nice!! (for a non-pinto LOL!)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 23, 2013)

wow gorgeous guy


----------



## Becky (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I think he's pretty special!

Mary, I have pintos too.



From this year, I have a bay, blue eyed tobiano/splashed white filly by Lucky Four Santa Fe So Impressive and out of Redrock News Flash foaled late March. In June, we had a homozygous black pinto filly with one blue eye sired by Redrock Magic Maker and out of Redrock Sasakwa. She is currently fighting for her life after a joint infection. Vet hospital for 5 days, twice joint flushed and infused (right elbow), IV antibiotics and two rounds of oral antibiotics at home. She's been off of antibiotics for 4 days and looks good right now. 5 1/2 weeks old. Hope she stays that way!

And then I have a surprise foal due any time. Not surprised that she was bred, but never thought she was in foal until mid June. This one is out of Marcum Rockin J Ms Bessie and by KSB Magical Thunder Storm, a homozygous black pinto. Bess *should* foal within the next 2 - 3 days. Lots of color this year and lots of variety!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Becky - I know you have pintos; you have had more pintos and over more years than I have, that is for sure.

Sure hope your filly makes a complete recovery. Any pics of your pinto foals?


----------



## little lady (Jul 23, 2013)

Although I am a die hard pinto lover this lil appy colt sure is makin me like those appies more!


----------



##  (Jul 24, 2013)

Becky -- how could you tell us about those babies and not show us pictures?? You know we LOVE the pictures!!

So, how about sharing the future mom with us -- and we can oogle while we wait!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry about your little filly - praying that she makes a full recovery. And good luck with Bess and her 'unexpected' foal - pics would be great as Diane said.





And I obviously dont need to tell you that your little colt is just fabulous!!


----------



## Becky (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is Bess who should be foaling very soon. Pictured last summer.






And pictured below is the stallion she is bred to, KSB Magical Thunder Storm.


----------



##  (Jul 26, 2013)

They are beautiful! So, I'm expecting that you're hoping daddy will throw color? I know you love pintos, and he's stunning!


----------



## Becky (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, Diane, expecting a pinto foal for sure from this cross.


----------



## Becky (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a blue eyed, bay pinto filly! Foaled yesterday (7/30) morning. I've been so busy getting ready to leave for the AMHA Central Championship Show (leaving tomorrow morning), that I haven't had time to take pictures, but promise to get some up as soon as I get back.

Oh, and I had my vet out this morning to run an IgG on her and she passed with flying colors!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats, good luck at the show, and can't wait to see pics!


----------



##  (Aug 1, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Can't wait for the pictures!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh brilliant!! Many congratulations!! Cant wait to see lots of pics - and good luck at the Show.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW! Congratulations on each of your foals and Centaurus is STUNNING. I'm a died-in-the-wool paint marking lover, but he is just... wow...

Good luck at the show you are attending and I'm waiting to see what pics you have to put up of each of the other foals!

Praying for a sound recovery of the other filly, too.


----------

